# Age of Sail Frigate



## Vertigo (Jun 15, 2017)

A couple of days ago I visited the HMS Trincomalee in Hartlepool (UK) where Britain's oldest sailing ship still afloat is berthed. It's a marvellously restored frigate built two years after the end of the Napoleonic wars and so is exactly the sort of ship Hornblower or Aubrey might have commanded. She carried 38 12-pounder guns and 12 carronades and a had a crew of around 240.

I can't recommend it enough; there were some very knowledgeable staff always available to answer questions and one, a historian, must have spent at least an hour talking to me and gave me a great list of reference books to look out for. The whole experience gives such a better appreciation of these ships compared to simply looking in reference books.

I have uploaded a gallery of some of the photos I took (absolutely no restriction on using cameras ) with some descriptions of what's in them. I may well have terminology mistakes so if you spot any please let me know! Also if anyone has any questions about her I will do my best to answer 

The gallery is here. Note that I had forgotten that if you want the gallery to appear in a particular order then you must load in reverse, so it might be more logical to start from the end!


----------



## Theophania Elliott (Jun 17, 2017)

Oh, excellent! I've bookmarked it...


----------

